# New GPyr



## jbreithaupt (Jun 24, 2012)

I am so happy with our new Great pyranees. We got her from a couple that was downsizing a few hours from us. She is little over 2 years old, fixed already and was raised by her parents on goats. Her previous owners said she was super protective and would even down rabbits if they got too close to her goats!!! I believe it now too!!!!! She has been fantastic with our goats and even gives me a hand when I'm trying to catch one. LuLu is very friendly and loving also as long as I introduce her to whoever is visiting.

I do have a question though, her hair was extremely matted when we got her. I trimmed her petticoat off because I was afraid she could not go to the bathroom. It is to the point that there is large matted clumps. I dont know if a groomer would even take her on. If I wait till spring, could I have her shaved??? We live in central louisiana so it will be plenty hot enough!! How long would it take to grow back?? It really concerns me because she smells a little too, maybe because her skin can't breathe. Or maybe this breed just has an odor, Idk??? Anyone else have a great pyranees that can give me an idea !!!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Hey Congrats on your new girl! I have a GP also, and i know whatcha mean about their hair! Ive been attempting to try and keep mine brushed out everyday, but it isnt doing much good...lol... I DEF plan on shaving her as soon as the cold weather is gone! I think its a losing battle during winter because their coats are sooooo thick! I say just try and keep her brushed , and cut the matts out the best you during winter... and shave her in summer! I SEE NO OTHER OPTION, OR SOLUTION.. Thats what my plans are! And YES...They are EXCELLENT PROTECTORS for sure! Heres a pic of my girl "DOLLY". Shes still a puppy, and already an AWESOME PROTECTOR!


----------



## jbreithaupt (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks! Dolly is beautiful! I'm glad someone else plans on shaving. I wasn't sure about it but I see no other way. If I cut all the matts our now, she would be bald so I'm just gonna have to make do till spring.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Beautiful dog... congratulations!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...she's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh she's a pretty girl . What a sweet face she has , love those big eyes of hers 
I think it would be a good idea to shave her when it's warmer out and start over caring for her coat. 
If she is so matted , maybe you can start by slowly trying to work them out . You may want to check under those to make sure she has no cuts , or open infected wounds that may be causing her to smell...
Or maybe she has something stuck in one of this matts .

Congrats , she looks like she knows she belongs with you already


----------



## 5goatgirls (Jun 20, 2010)

She is beautiful! Be careful about shaving her, we were told by a breeder not to shave in the hot summer months because they can get sunburned. Brushing has almost gotten to be an every other day chore here. Don't forget to trim the double dewclaws as well. Again, congratulations on your new family member!


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Congrats! Agree--DONT SHAVE!!! You can have the hair cut to an inch or so then you can brush but a white dog will burn if shaved and also over heat-the hair helps keep cool air close to the skin in hot months!
Yeah I am an ex groomer!!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I heard from a husky breeder that the downy coat actually helps keep the dog cool.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Your right , a dogs coat keeps him warm when needed and cool as well. 
But if the coat is in bad condition , heavily matted , dirty , it will take removing the matts . If the dog has alot of them , it just may be easier to shave the dog and start over with good food , daily brushing , supplements to grow a good coat. All that is really needed is a good diet to grow a healthy coat. But supplements do help 
I hate when people shave their dogs in the summer with the intention that the dog is cooler. There are some exceptions , but some just cant spend the time grooming a heavily coated dog which is understandable ,life happens. But keep in mind that a dogs coat has a few functions and without it , you may cause more harm then good.

I remember the OP mentioning that her new dog's coat is heavily matted and has a odor to it. That is a good reason for a body shave.
JMHO.
But like mentioned , if done in the summer the dog can get sunburned.
If it has to be done, make sure to use sunblock on the dog.
I believe there are specific sunblocks that are OK to use on K9s.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I wish these groomers were more numerous here like I have read in other places , the only advice the ones here will give someone is to bring their dog in so they can make money ...they dont give a hoot about the dogs health AT ALL


----------



## BoerKikoLady (Nov 2, 2010)

I have shaved part of the dog and used suntan lotion. it grew back very fast. but you need to use the 10 blade with a boot so you leave an inch of hair. In the winter I cut through the matt with scissors and then use a metal dematter (they have several sarrated edge teeth about 3 or 4 inches long. You can get at dog shows. Most Groomers would cause ravor burns on the dog so I can not recommend that. Good luck with the sweetie.


----------



## jbreithaupt (Jun 24, 2012)

I have spoke with a local groomer here who, it's crazy but was raised with goats and lgds, and she agrees that a good shave as soon as the last really cold snap is a good idea. And when I say shave, I don't mean to the skin, just enough to get the matts out. We talked about it and I want to leave it as long as we can but enough to start over with her hair care. Has anyone else every heard of HorsePower EQ? I use it on my horses for joint health, healthy coat and overall nutritional boost. It's mainly soybean oil. I have an older gelding that has an old ankle injury that keeps a touch of arthritis. With only 1/4 cup HorsePower in his feed, he never favors his ankle anymore. Another horse has grown his mane out from a few inches to past his neck in less than six months. I am going to try it on Lulu and see how good it will work on her coat.


----------

